# Reservedrähte im Kanal



## captain66 (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,
was muß man mit *Reservedrähten im Anschlusskanal* des Schaltschranks machen? Isolieren im Kanal? Aufdrehen und blank lassen? Auf Reserveklemmen der Klemmleiste legen? 
Gibts dafür Vorschriften? Ich denke das dafür die 0113 wieder zuständig ist.
Aber was steht da?


----------



## INST (7 Dezember 2009)

Hallo, 

Zum nachlesen:

EN60204-1 / VDE0113-1
Punkt 13.4.7 Zusätzliche Leiter
Und es gilt
*vde*

Gruß INST


----------



## Matze001 (14 Dezember 2009)

Warum hat man gerade Kanäle?
Damit man nach bedarf Einzeladern ziehen kann.

Oder geht es um ankommende Leitungen von Außen?

MfG

Marcel


----------



## Herrminator2 (14 Dezember 2009)

ja, denke mal das der die Adern meint die in Leitungen überig bleiben. Reservedrähte von einem Kommandopult zum Beispiel. Meines Wissens nach, müssen unbenutzte drähte auf PE gelegt werden. Sofern dies keinen Kurschluss verursacht.


----------



## Bär1971 (19 Dezember 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> ja, denke mal das der die Adern meint die in Leitungen überig bleiben. Reservedrähte von einem Kommandopult zum Beispiel. Meines Wissens nach, müssen unbenutzte drähte auf PE gelegt werden. Sofern dies keinen Kurschluss verursacht.



dann brauchst du teilweise aber ne Menge PE-Klemmen.... wer zahlt das und wer hat Platz dafür?

Ich lass übrige Drähte immer so lang, dass man sie vernünftig auflegen kann, versorg die Spitze des Bündels Beidseitig mit ner Gummitülle, klapp sie in der Mitte um, bündel sie mit nem Kabelbinder zusammen und ab damit in den Kanal...

Gruß Bär


----------



## Paule (19 Dezember 2009)

Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach, müssen unbenutzte drähte auf PE gelegt werden.


Das ist dann schon die "High End" Lösung, aber halt auch kostspielig.
Denn man darf nicht vergessen, das einzelne offene nicht aufgelegte Adern einen Antenneeffekt verursachen und das dies dann schon mal zu EMV Problemen führen kann.
Da ja oft in der Pritsche zum Kanal die Signalleitungen und die Leistung nicht immer ganz sauber getrennt sind.


----------



## Blockmove (19 Dezember 2009)

INST schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Zum nachlesen:
> 
> ...



Und da steht drin:
Isolieren im Kanal (wie Bär1971 es macht)
oder
Auflegen auf Klemmleiste 

Gruß
Dieter

PS:
Ich liebe es wenn einfach Abschnitte aus Normen genannt werden.
PPS:
Ja, ich weiss, dass jeder Elektriker die Normen kennen muss.


----------



## Herrminator2 (11 Januar 2010)

Wenn für PE-Klemmen kein Platz ist, kann man auch mehrere Leitungen unter eine große Aderendhülse stecken und diese eine Hülse dann auf eine PE Klemme legen. Zumindest hat das dem deutschen und französischem Tüv ausgereicht.

Gruß Tobias


----------



## maxider1 (31 Januar 2010)

*Twin Aderendhülsen*



Herrminator2 schrieb:


> Wenn für PE-Klemmen kein Platz ist, kann man auch mehrere Leitungen unter eine große Aderendhülse stecken und diese eine Hülse dann auf eine PE Klemme legen.


 
mehrer Drähte in einer aderndhülse sind nicht erlaubt, ausgenommen man verwendet für 2 leiter TWIN hülsen.

gruß
max


----------



## Blockmove (31 Januar 2010)

maxider1 schrieb:


> mehrer Drähte in einer aderndhülse sind nicht erlaubt, ausgenommen man verwendet für 2 leiter TWIN hülsen.



Jetzt übertreib mal nicht:
Es handelt sich hier um *Reservedrähte*.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

